# Which is good for diet?



## Alexander_john (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello,

Which thing you prefer for diet?

Pills or any diet food like green tea?

UK Supplements


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

keep my mouth shut help a lot bud lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> keep my mouth shut help a lot bud lol


Classic very funny Meeks


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

eat less and exercise more. pills dont work. if they did doctors would be giving them out to all the fatties. but hey, its a free world so if you want to waste your money go ahead.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

good point doggy


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> keep my mouth shut help a lot bud lol


Is that possible?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

love it bud


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

he talks in his sleep, thats what the ladies tell me


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I pick a good nite off the place is full of jokers must be in the wrong place lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Cruz said:


> I request you to please be nature native.
> 
> Don't rely on pill or artificially manufactured supplements. They are not beneficial as far as long
> 
> ...


fukin hell not another one.


----------

